

Ask PG: Do you slow down the site for certain users? - QAllen

If so, when can we expect an essay on your rationale?
======
byoung2
This post reminds me of the vBulletin plugin Miserable User
(<http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=93258>)

------
mcav
HN is often slow due to load issues; at least it has been that way in the
past. What makes you think it's intentional?

~~~
QAllen
I log out and it speeds right up. Could it be a logged in-only problem? Not
sure.

~~~
jim_h
Could be. Maybe it's not optimal code dealing with all the user details. It
has to know all the submissions you voted on and anything else.

Or maybe it was a coincidence and it was faster at the time you logged out.

------
aitoehigie
Why is it that most ASK PG questions are never answered by PG?

